
An Intuitive Explanation of Fourier Theory - franssmid
http://cns-alumni.bu.edu/~slehar/fourier/fourier.html
======
etep
From the first section, basic principles:

"any signal" huh? "spatial frequency" 2x huh? "a "DC term" corresponding to
zero frequency" #seriously

This is intuitive only if you already know this stuff, which I happen to, but
I have also tried to explain this to undergrads taking history and english.
Terms like these are not intuitive at all.

~~~
danharaj
The curse of knowledge[1], also known as: Teaching is a skill worthy of great
respect.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curse_of_knowledge](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curse_of_knowledge)

------
kyberias
Here's a tool that let's you try the transform interactively:
[http://www.ejectamenta.com/Imaging-
Experiments/fourierimagef...](http://www.ejectamenta.com/Imaging-
Experiments/fourierimagefiltering.html)

------
steamer25
Curious... If the Fourier transform can be 'calculated' by photons passing
through an optical lens, has anyone ever produced a component that could
capture the computation numerically? I.e., some sort of capsule/chip with:

* A digital-to-analog converter with pixel array on one end * A lens in the center * A sensor array with an analog-to-digital converter on the other end

